# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  torrent से खुद भी मजे लें, दोस्तों को भी मजे दें, साथ में पैसे भी कमाएं..........

## Black Pearl

दोस्तो यहाँ मैं दो ट्रिक दूंगा, एक ट्रिक तो मैं पहले भी एक सूत्र में बता चुका हूँ, उसी ट्रिक को यहा थोड़ा विस्तार से बताऊंगा। इसके अलावा एक और टोररेंट की ट्रिक है जिसे आप सबके साथ साझा करना चाहता हू।

----------


## Teach Guru

नेक काम में देरी किस बात की मित्र जल्दी बताओ...........

----------


## Black Pearl

दोस्तो यहाँ पर लोग अक्सर ये पूछते रहते हैं की tor*nt से स्पीड में डाउन्लोड कैसे करें।

तो उनके लिए ये तरीका काफि कारगर सिद्ध होगा। आज़माकर देख सकते हैं।

torrific.com पर जाकर साइन उप कर लें। 



अब किसी भी tor*nt का लिंक पेस्ट करें और get क्लिक करें।



अगर सीधे टोररेंट लिंक है तो सीधे लिंक कॉपी कर के पेस्ट कर दें, 

वरना टोररेंट फ़ाइल को dropbox पब्लिक फोंल्डर मे कॉपी कर के 



ऐसे उसकी लिंक कॉपी कर लें 


फिर get पे किलक कर के initiate कर दें 

कुछ ही देर में आपके पास एक ई मेल आएगा। जिसमे एक लिंक होगी, इस लिंक पर जाकर आप डाउन्लोड कर सकते हैं IDM की मदद से। 

फायदे:- 

1. फुल डाउन्लोड स्पीड। 
2. डाउन्लोड मैनेजर सपोर्ट।

----------


## Black Pearl

अब 2 समस्या आती है वो ये की
1.	 हम लोग टोररेंट लिंक फोरम पर नहीं दे सकते है (फोरम के नियमानुसार) 
2.	www.torrific.com वाली लिंक 24 घंटे बाद expire हो जाती है। तो www.torrific.com से फॉरम पर  लिंक देने का भी कोई फायदा नहीं है।

----------


## Teach Guru

> अब 2 समस्या आती है वो ये की
> 1.	 हम लोग टोररेंट लिंक फोरम पर नहीं दे सकते है (फोरम के नियमानुसार) 
> 2.	www.torrific.com वाली लिंक 24 घंटे बाद expire हो जाती है। तो www.torrific.com से फॉरम पर  लिंक देने का भी कोई फायदा नहीं है।



इसका इलाज तो होगा आपके पास....

----------


## Black Pearl

तो उसके लिए आप एक काम करें filefactory.com पर रजिस्टर कर लें। सिम्पल काम है आसानी से हो जाता है।
अब क्या करें जैसे ही आपको www.torrific.com से डौन्लोड लिंक मिल जाता है। filefactory पर remote अपलोड कर दें।

अब रिमोट अपलोड कैसे करें ये आगे बताया है

----------


## Black Pearl

तो उसके लिए आप एक काम करें filefactory.com पर रजिस्टर कर लें। सिम्पल काम है आसानी से हो जाता है।
अब क्या करें जैसे ही आपको www.torrific.com से डौन्लोड लिंक मिल जाता है। filefactory पर remote अपलोड कर दें।

अब रिमोट अपलोड कैसे करें ये आगे बताया है

----------


## Black Pearl

इस लिंक को यहा से कॉपी करें



 और यहा पर पेस्ट कर के captcha भर के अपलोड पर क्लिक कर दें।





 बस थोड़ी ही देर में ये अपलोड हो जाएगा, और आपकी फ़ाइल filefactory के सर्वर में आ जाएगी अब आप इसकी लिंक फोरम पर कहीं भी दे सकते हैं।

----------


## Black Pearl

इस लिंक को यहा से कॉपी करें



 और यहा पर पेस्ट कर के captcha भर के अपलोड पर क्लिक कर दें।





 बस थोड़ी ही देर में ये अपलोड हो जाएगा, और आपकी फ़ाइल filefactory के सर्वर में आ जाएगी अब आप इसकी लिंक फोरम पर कहीं भी दे सकते हैं।

----------


## Black Pearl

इससे स्लोकनैक्शन वाले दोस्त जो सीधे अपलोड नहीं कर पाते हैं, वो भी फ़ाइल दोस्तों में बाँट सकते हैं। 

फ़ाइल कितनी अपलोड हो गयी है स्टेटस देखने के लिए यहा क्लिक करें

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया मित्रा...........

----------


## Black Pearl

यहा आपको कुछ ऐसा दिखाई देगा

----------


## Black Pearl

आपकी सारी फ़ाइल देखने के लिए यहाँ पर क्लिक कर के देखें।

----------


## Black Pearl

और हाँ अब बात ये की पैसे कहा से आएंगे 
तो सुनिए अगर आपकी फ़ाइल ज्यादा लोग download करते हैं, तो filefactory आपको पैसे भी देता है,… 
जिसे आप यहा पर देख सकते हैं। 



तो अपनी फ़ाइल ज्यादा लोगो को download करने को दो और खुद भी मजे करो दोस्तो को भी मजे करवाओ।

----------


## saam

*         में एक बात बताना चाहूँगा की torrific पर वही टोरेंट की लिंक मिलेगी जिसके सीडर हो मेने कल एक फाइल के लिए किया था पर आज मेसेज आया की ये टोरेंट फाइल के सीडर ना होने की वजह से आप कोई दूसरी टोरेंट लिंक चुन ले....*

----------


## Black Pearl

इस तरीके से आप अपनी फ़ाइल लंबे समय तक नेट पर सेव रख सकते हैं और उसकी लिंक भी दोस्तो को दे सकते हैं। 

साथ ही उन जगहो पर भी शेयर कर सकते हैं जहां पर टोररेंट प्रतिबंधित हैं। साथ ही इसमे आपकी स्पीड कम हो या ज्यादा कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ता है। 

जल्दी से अपलोड हो जाता है। 

teach guru जी का सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## saam

*    आपने जो filefactory के बारे में बताया इसके बारे में मुझे मालूम नहीं था. में ये जानना चाहता हु की हम ने जो लिंक तोर्रिफिक की साईट से कॉपी किया उसे हम filefactory पर पेस्ट करेंगे और captcha भरेंगे तो क्या वो फाइल जहा तक अपलोड नहीं होती हमें नेट चालू रखना होगा????  *

----------


## Black Pearl

filefactory जॉइन करने के लिए http://www.filefactory.com पर क्लिक करके जॉइन पर क्लिक करें। और रजिस्ट्रेशन करें। 

और फिर कोई भी विडियो, सॉफ्टवेर या फ़ाइल दोस्तो में बाटे। 


 

लेकिन एक बात का ध्यान जरूर रखें की फ़ाइल 500 एमबी से बड़ी ना हो वरना फ्री user डौन्लोड नहीं कर पाएंगे

----------


## Black Pearl

@saam जी वैसे तो कुछ ही मिनटो मे बड़ी फ़ाइल भी अपलोड हो जाती है, फिर भी आपको अपना नेट चालू रखने की जरूरत नहीं है। एक बार अपलोड सुरू हो जाए आपका काम खत्म.....

----------


## Teach Guru

एक उम्दा और सार्थक सूत्र देने के लिए आपको बधाई ..........आशा है आपकी बताई हुयी ट्रिक दोस्तों के काम आये...........धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## saam

*भाई ये क्या मांजरा हे....
ये ससुरा अंग्रेजी में क्या बकवास कर रहा हे....*

----------


## mantu007

*धन्यवाद मित्र .......अच्छे सूत्र के निर्माण के लिए धन्यवाद्*

----------


## Dark Rider

शानदार सूत्र के लिए शुभकामनाये मित्र :

----------


## Dark Rider

> *भाई ये क्या मांजरा हे....
> ये ससुरा अंग्रेजी में क्या बकवास कर रहा हे....*



इस बकवास से बचने के लिए Multiupload.com का भी use कर सकते है |

----------


## Rajeev

ओए संदीप जी क्या बात है आज-कल हमारे लिए नई-नई जानकारियाँ ला रहे हो!
वैसे सूत्र तो g8 है, रेपो++ स्वीकार करे!
धन्यवाद

----------


## webshow

शुक्रिया इस शान्दार सुत्र के लिए और बधाई :clap::salut::salut:

----------


## The Master

कुछ तो बचाके रखो..................

बहोत अच्छे मित्र ।


:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## Devil khan

दोस्तों इसे ज्वाइन करे ...........धन्यवाद 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9378

http://www.facebook.com/groups/11308...if_t=group_r2j

----------


## saam

*ज्यादातर मुझे ये मेसेज मिलता हे....
मेने इसे इस्तेमाल किया हे पर अब पता नहीं क्यों????
*

----------


## Black Pearl

> *ज्यादातर मुझे ये मेसेज मिलता हे....
> मेने इसे इस्तेमाल किया हे पर अब पता नहीं क्यों????
> *


ये एक pirated फ़ाइल है जिसकी शिकायत इस फ़ाइल के असली मालिक ने की हैं। इसलिए आप इसे troffic से download नहीं कर सकते हैं।

----------


## saam

> ये एक pirated फ़ाइल है जिसकी शिकायत इस फ़ाइल के असली मालिक ने की हैं। इसलिए आप इसे troffic से download नहीं कर सकते हैं।




*शुक्रिया भाई....*

----------


## Rajeev

> दोस्तो यहाँ पर लोग अक्सर ये पूछते रहते हैं की tor*nt से स्पीड में डाउन्लोड कैसे करें।
> 
> तो उनके लिए ये तरीका काफि कारगर सिद्ध होगा। आज़माकर देख सकते हैं।
> 
> torrific.com पर जाकर साइन उप कर लें। 
> 
> 
> 
> अब किसी भी tor*nt का लिंक पेस्ट करें और get क्लिक करें।
> ...


संदीप जी क्या इस ट्रिक से IDM में resume support करेगा,
जैसे टोररेंट में resume करने की सुविधा होती है |

----------

